# Virtual Cockpit Screen Cleaner



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Does anybody have any good suggestions for removing fine scratches from the screen of the Virtual Cockpit? The previous owner must have used his nail to remove dirty marks on mine.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Novus number 2 should get that out.

You can buy individually or a complete kit here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Novus-Acrylic-Scratch-Remover-Plastic/dp/B00LL99T9W


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll check it out


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

aeroflott said:


> Novus number 2 should get that out.
> 
> You can buy individually or a complete kit here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Novus-Acrylic-Scratch-Remover-Plastic/dp/B00LL99T9W


Ditto. I've used that remove some minor scuffs left on our SQ5 main screen after some dick head in audi's service dept decided to do me a favour and clean it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Got the kit delivered today so hopefully will sort it. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

I can thoroughly recommend the Novus products mentioned above. My VC is now so much brighter and clearer.

Definitely worth taking the time to do it.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Awesome - glad it worked out!


----------

